# Worst Films of 2009



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

As we're in the festive season I thought it about time we talked about what Turkeys we've watched this year.

For me there's on that stood head and shoulders above anything else, and there's been a few, like Paul Blart Mall Cop. For me the most pointless film of 2009 has to be Terminator Salvation. For me Rise of the machines killed off the Terminator films so it had to be something good to bring it back, but it wasn't.

For me Christian Bale was totally miss cast, the plot was thin and why oh why did they had have to have a fight with a cgi Arnie????? (IMO Arnie should've been killed off after Judgement Day and the morphing Terminator should've have continued)

A big disappointment for me, although I shouldn't really have allowed my expectations to have been raised after Rise of the Machines. This has well and truly sent it to a well deserved grave.


----------



## mrseddymx3 (May 18, 2009)

Not seen that tbh. Was on my "to do" list Was a little disappointed with harry Potter though. Story was too fragmented and didnt flow for me.


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

mrseddymx3 said:


> Not seen that tbh. Was on my "to do" list Was a little disappointed with harry Potter though. Story was too fragmented and didnt flow for me.


Have you read the books? Not a dig, but if you have read them you would know there is too much detail for the films and you would be there for 3 hours plus


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

transformers 2.so bad i walked out.

inglorious basterds.i didnt walk out but my god it was poor.

gran torino.looked like it was made by students,acting was horrendous apart from eastwood,the barber and the sons.it was a movie that would have gone straight to channel 5 if it wasnt for eastwood.


halloween 2.the first rob zombie attempt was bad enough,but the second is even worse buy quite a distance,he is also kicking to death a once classic horror franchise.

law abiding citizen.terrible.

and last but not least

WOLVERINE :lol:

i loved the last 3 xmen (even 3 was better than i was expecting with vinnie) but wolverine :doublesho what a pile.the cgi was ropey,how the hell his claws look so **** poor compared to how they looked in the original xmen is beyond me.it was just one big mess of a film.

KNOWING nearly made it in,but if you see nicholas cage in the cast list you just run for the hills now anyway.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

G.I Joe.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL I don't agree with any mentioned so far except for Harry Potter, Law Abiding Citizen and Halloween 2 as I've not seen them.

I really enjoyed Transformers 2, watched Termination Salvation last night and thought it was quite good, Wolverine was good although didn't seem to follow the original story. Paul Blart was **** funny. 

There was a film I watched this year that I thought was dreadful. But it was so bad I appear to have wiped it from my mind. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

for me the 2 worst films ever were valkyrie and defiance :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

swiftjon said:


> for me the 2 worst films ever were valkyrie and defiance :thumb:


there both from 2008 arent they  imdb says yes lol.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

sums up transformers quite nicely imho


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Each and everyone to their own, but i thought Transformers 2 was ace! Star Trek and G.I Joe have to be the worst, not just this year, but out of all the films i have seen. Sooooo boring.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Needs a clean said:


> Each and everyone to their own, but i thought Transformers 2 was ace! Star Trek and G.I Joe have to be the worst, not just this year, but out of all the films i have seen. Sooooo boring.


Are you mad?!?! Star Trek was awesome!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

silverback said:


> sums up transformers quite nicely imho


Mark Commode more like, talking sh1t  :lol:


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Surrogates.

OMG.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Also let down by Star Trek.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

chillly said:


> Also let down by Star Trek.


It comes to something when my girlfriend really enjoyed Star Trek and she hates, and I mean hates, all the other Star Trek films


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I got an unlimited card in February and it was a great investment. Saw more films this year than in the past 10 years.

Worst had to be "He just isn't that into you". In some ways I was disappointed by Jim Carey's Scrooge/Christmas Carol - the animation in 3d was amazing and wonderful but his total rip of of Alistair Simm's version was disappointing. I didn't like Watchmen either but, my son did so maybe that is an age thing.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i really hate the entire star trek stuff but im oddly impressed with the new one.i bought it on blu ray and the pic and audio are outrageous, but,the thing that really put me off was the constant lens flair.your happily watching the screen then all of a sudden lens flair after lens flair.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

You're in space. Lots of stars about


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> You're in space. Lots of stars about


the clue is in the name surely "STAR TREK" i dont need constant blinding flashes to remind me :lol:




























i mean,seriously,come on lol.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Can't say I noticed tbh.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> Can't say I noticed tbh.


:lol: dear lord.is that because you were blinded after the first one ? lol.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL nope. Too busy watching the film


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> LOL nope. Too busy watching the film


then how in the name of christ did you miss them ? :lol: THEY ARE EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I guess I just took it as part of the ambience and ignored it. :lol:

I've seen it twice now, once in the cinema and once on my 42" 1080p TV.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

dont get me wrong i still think its a cracker of a film,the whole time travelling thing just got to confusing so i watched it as an action sci fi in the end though,i admit to that lol.one thing that got me was how come the entire planet of vulcan allowed that big romulan ship to approach it,drop down a mine drill and sit there doing what it liked ? surely they had weapons.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

silverback said:


> dont get me wrong i still think its a cracker of a film,the whole time travelling thing just got to confusing so i watched it as an action sci fi in the end though,i admit to that lol.one thing that got me was how come the entire planet of vulcan allowed that big romulan ship to approach it,drop down a mine drill and sit there doing what it liked ? surely they had weapons.


Vulcan's are quite peaceful. But I did wonder than too.

I loved the way because of the way it was written then can pretty much take it where they want now. No need to keep checking the old films for reference as they have rewritten the time line. Love it. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Martyn YTFC (Sep 16, 2007)

The Invention of Lying and The Box where both steaming piles of poo!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Inglorious Basterds for me. 

Just did very little for me, over stylised and just not very exciting. Gutted really as Pulp Fiction and Reservoir Dogs are two of my favourite movies.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

silverback said:


> then how in the name of christ did you miss them ? :lol: THEY ARE EVERYWHERE.


Thanks mate, you've ruined this film for me now.

Just popped it on as I was having a problem with my HTPC so needed to test the Bluray player and all I could see were the lens flare.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> Thanks mate, you've ruined this film for me now.
> 
> Just popped it on as I was having a problem with my HTPC so needed to test the Bluray player and all I could see were the lens flare.


:lol: ME,I RUINED THE FILM ? i think you should take it up with J.J mate :thumb: i still cant believe you never noticed it.as soon as i put the bluray on it hit me.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

The hangover, possible the only comedy where I didn't laugh once, absolutely dire in every sense of the word

ooh and more recently, 2012, I think I ranted on another thread about this film, never seen a film as predictable in my life, truely pathetic


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

inglorious basterds for me - Switched it off i was so bored of it


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

For me the I think it has to be The Final Destination. Acting was shockingly bad and the plot was exactly the same as the previous movies, no twists etc. Most disappointing film would be 2012 utter tosh of a film!


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

The Firm - Nick Love's (yawn) film about football yobs. Football Factory = good, take Danny Dyer out of the equation and it's just poor!


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

SAW 6 - what a load of b*******s


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

Dean_82 said:


> For me the I think it has to be The Final Destination.


Agreed! Watched the opening sequence and turned it off! Thankfully I didn't buy it on blu-ray. DVD for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## patrol156 (Dec 8, 2009)

Drag me to hell was absolutely crap and a stupid ending if you ask me.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Easy.....district 9


----------



## jordbalboa (Jan 4, 2010)

i loved inglorious *******s! Tarrentino is a film making god!! 

Hangover very funny!

Terminater salvation was a huge let down!!! although i though bale was ok in it.

transformers 2 was even worse then the first one, total crap!

Harry brown i thought was really good, good reflection on how things really are, in a nice british gritty way.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

jordbalboa said:


> i loved inglorious *******s! Tarrentino is a film making god!!


im sure "god" appreciates you spelling his name wrong :lol: 

Tarantino


----------



## jordbalboa (Jan 4, 2010)

he is very forgiving lol. Couldn't be bothered to google for spelling so guessed


----------



## deocamdata (Dec 10, 2009)

Transformers 2


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

jordbalboa said:


> he is very forgiving lol. Couldn't be bothered to google for spelling so guessed


:lol::thumb:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

silverback said:


> gran torino.looked like it was made by students,acting was horrendous apart from eastwood,the barber and the sons.it was a movie that would have gone straight to channel 5 if it wasnt for eastwood.


I loved Gran Torino. I guess it's one of those films you have to be in the right mood. I have to admit though I don't think it's a film to go to the cinema for!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ah man, i like most of the films people have said :lol:

has anybody see "gamer"? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1034032/

now that IS THE WORST film ive ever seen at the cinema :lol: and the most people ive seen walk out of the cinema too. i think it was on at the same time as the new twilight film, which was sold out, so people were just seeing this as something to do. a good 20-30 people walked out :lol:

i thought the new 3D ice age was crap too


----------

